# What fresh veg do you feed your rabbit?



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I tend to feed Buddy 80% fresh hay (include herbage every couple of days), a small bowl of pellets and a small mixture of fresh veg. I make sure I regularly throw in a handful of grass, too.

I was re-reading the sticky at the top of the forum about what's safe to feed rabbits and realised that I'm feeding him probably a little too much food from the 'In Moderation' list (spring greens, cabbage, kale and cauliflower). In addition, he sometimes has carrot for a treat, and he often has pieces of broccoli stalk. 

I'd really welcome any comments or some suggestions or examples of what vegetables you regularly give your bunnies to munch on!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

to be honest mine get whats on offer at the supermarket or if i manage to catch the greengrocers.

most often they get cabbage, brocolli, cauli, green beans, carrot, melon, apple, any of the bagged things like kale, spinach and herbs.

Lately my ex has gone shopping just before closing (he has a car) and took me and ive got bags for 1p-39p each on average! so they have had a few things I normally wouldnt.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Mine get a range but the favourites are brocolli and chicory.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

In moderation? Oh dear, well Rini gets lots of kale (of recent, she used to have cabbage), carrot, broccoli, celery (not too much as it stinks to me!) and has had cucumber before but I can't remember whether she enjoyed it that much. Rini will eat anything if it's in her bowl after she's finished her favourites. I only feed her on the night but I'm thinking of halving her veg and putting some like the cabbage or broccoli in the hanging feeder so that she has something to eat during the morning/day and it will also work her and exercise her brain.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

The most common one we give them is broccoli, as we eat a lot of it so I buy loads plus extra for the rats, bunnies & dogs, but they also get potted herbs once a week (basil or mint usually, sometimes coriander), leaves from cauliflower, a bit of cabbage, & some carrot peelings or chunks of carrot as a treat. Not tried them on kale as it's not available where I shop but now I've got the car I can drive to the market garden & get it there


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rini said:


> In moderation? Oh dear, well Rini gets lots of kale (of recent, she used to have cabbage), carrot, broccoli, celery (not too much as it stinks to me!) and has had cucumber before but I can't remember whether she enjoyed it that much. Rini will eat anything if it's in her bowl after she's finished her favourites. I only feed her on the night but I'm thinking of halving her veg and putting some like the cabbage or broccoli in the hanging feeder so that she has something to eat during the morning/day and it will also work her and exercise her brain.


I feed Buddy smaller amounts twice a day for this reason; it's an extra excuse for interaction with him and the morning feed means he has something to do in the day. His run is floored with straw, so I scatter hay across this as well as a handful of hard pieces of veg (brocolli, cauli). This keeps him foraging during the day and he loves it; as soon as he sees me do this each morning he stops eating from his manger and starts bouncing around his run trying to find the pieces! Sometimes I'll 'bury' a treat in his digging tub, which he seems to find particularly exciting!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Hel_79 said:


> I feed Buddy smaller amounts twice a day for this reason; it's an extra excuse for interaction with him and the morning feed means he has something to do in the day. His run is floored with straw, so I scatter hay across this as well as a handful of hard pieces of veg (brocolli, cauli). This keeps him foraging during the day and he loves it; as soon as he sees me do this each morning he stops eating from his manger and starts bouncing around his run trying to find the pieces! Sometimes I'll 'bury' a treat in his digging tub, which he seems to find particularly exciting!


Lol aww bless him^.^ Well I will have to see if I can attach the feeder somewhere where she will reach up. I really want her to eat her hay all day rather than veg tho! Maybe I should invest in better quality hay.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I thought beans were on the no list? 

mine get a lot of home grown herbs and spring greens, the parsley and mint ive grown this years been great ive had loads off it


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I thought beans were on the no list?
> 
> mine get a lot of home grown herbs and spring greens, the parsley and mint ive grown this years been great ive had loads off it


I really wanna grow some herbs ^.^ Any advice on which ones are most loved? Do they grow ok outside or in a window? If it was in the window it would have to be the back window so it wouldn't get direct sun til late evening.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Everyday mine get Wagg pellets, redigrass and plain hay in the morning. 
They have a 3 day cycle for evenings now tho. Readigrass and plain hay every evening. They have spring greens, a small bit of carrot + whatever else veggie I have brought at that point on one day. 
Then they have just hay on the next night(timothy, plain and redigrass) with just a small handfull of pellets spread accross the floor or in their treat ball. 
Then the other night they have a mixure of dry (SS pellets, bran flakes, museli mix) and a couple of treats each (mini bonio, mini shreaded wheat, barley ring, 1/2 weetabix) Every so often(like tonight) they get treat sticks with their dry.

Oh, and I grow Basil, British Parsley and Flat Leaf Parsley for treats but I hate the smell of Basil!

*Heidi*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank guys; you've given me some good ideas for introducing more variety. I introduced some chicory two days ago and that got the paws up. I think I'll definitely be trying out some herbs, too! I've read of people giving their buns things like shredded wheat, weetabix etc. on here before...so maybe that's something I'll investigate in the future.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

mine get herbs carrot spring greens apple blackberys dandilions chickweed brocly coliflower oats lots of hay and pellets


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's really nice to get some more suggestions and ideas
I'd sort of forgotten I could pick dandelions to feed as well...there are plenty of them on my lawn right now! Thanks


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine get broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, carrot peelings and the odd bit of apple.

I think the things that say in moderation depend on the bunnies. Mine have carrot everyday, which isn't recommended as they are high in sugar. But my bunnies are perfectly fit and healthy.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Mine get broccoli, cabbage, cauliflower, carrot peelings and the odd bit of apple.
> 
> I think the things that say in moderation depend on the bunnies. Mine have carrot everyday, which isn't recommended as they are high in sugar. But my bunnies are perfectly fit and healthy.


i agree with that my conties eat like a horse i have to give a dog bowl full of pellets never mind an egg cup full and they get loads of veg they get carrot and apple every day and they are all healthy rabbits


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

wacky said:


> i agree with that my conties eat like a horse i have to give a dog bowl full of pellets never mind an egg cup full and they get loads of veg they get carrot and apple every day and they are all healthy rabbits


  A dog bowl of pellets :nonod:

I should imagine you get quite a few excess cecotropes, can I ask why you feed that much?
Surely it would be better to cut the pellets down so they eat more hay?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

A dog bowl of pellets!!!!!

Mine get a cupful of pellets each a day...but not a normal cup I have one of those small plastic cups you get on planes. Rosie I give a bit extra to seperately because I'm trying to get her weight up. The rest is just lots of hay (one section of a bale a day gets chucked around in the shed and indoors get half of a section given throughout the day) and a kids size plate full of veg between them each day. 

Veg mine get is mainly kale at the moment because its what I have still growing in the garden, carrot maybe once a week and even then they have to share one between them, broccolli, spinach, rocket, basil, parsley, dandilion. Obviously not all at once but a selction of three different veg/fruit each day. Plus the trio outside have daytime access to grass all day everyday.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

they are conties and they are huge an egg cup full would be no good and yes they do eat huge amounts of hay too i have no prbs with them at all


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

and heres another


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes I know you have conti's but you still feed way too many pellets IMO.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

oh they also have a handfull of oats and like i said they eat a lot of hay


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Yes I know you have conti's but you still feed way too many pellets IMO.


well i have halfed threre pellets and persy threw his bowl at me naughty boy i tryed to tell him it was for his own good i havent see any of those night poos anywhere though


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

wacky said:


> well i have halfed threre pellets and persy threw his bowl at me naughty boy i tryed to tell him it was for his own good i havent see any of those night poos anywhere though


Cool they will thank you for it long term 

As yours are outdoors the excess cecotropes are probably being squished into the bedding


----------

